
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
petercooper
SEEKING FREELANCER CURATOR(S)/EDITOR(S) - Remote

Cooper Press ([https://cooperpress.com/](https://cooperpress.com/)) is a UK-
based publisher of weekly e-mail newsletters to over 130,000 software
developers - titles include JavaScript Weekly, HTML5 Weekly, and Ruby Weekly.

We're seeking new editors and curators of programming and tech links for
developers (we are also branching out beyond that over time). You should have
experience with content creation or curation at even a minor level (e.g.
blogging, long term tweeting, link curating, writing a book) and be confident
with terse, to-the-point written English with the ability to edit titles and
write summaries of technical articles and open source projects.

We're looking for multiple curators in various (and general) areas and there
are no fixed hours (but 2-6 hours per week would be typical). Please note this
is not a $100+/hour engineering role - no development work is involved.
However, we don't pay peanuts either and endeavor to be flexible and
respectful to your requirements and schedule. This sort of role works very
well alongside a full time job for some of our existing editors and can be a
way to turn aimless Web reading and researching into a profitable hobby(!) :-)
We are particularly keen for folks with experience with Node, the Web
Platform/HTML5, and popular science right now.

To register an interest, e-mail peter@cooperpress.com with any evidence of
your curation or publishing endeavors to date, the topic areas you're best
equipped to cover (even if we don't currently cover them - we're expanding our
range quickly), and your time or financial requirements, as relevant. I'll
personally acknowledge the receipt of every mail.

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boston | Washington D.C. local. Willing to travel.

You have a vision, a plan, or a project that needs to get done. You want
someone who gets it. You need someone who gets it. Someone who won't waste
your time. Someone who can talk to you, understand where you're coming from,
and execute. We are willing to do that for you. To go that distance for you.
Why? Because we understand what it's like to run a business. Big or small.

If you would like to talk about what we can do for you, then drop us a line at
anna@amplete.com or (734) 315-0115. I promise that you won't be disappointed.

\---

    
    
        Back-End
    

Django, Twisted, Flask, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, ASP.NET MVC 4, BackBone.js,
Node.js, and Ember.js

    
    
        Front-end
    

Bootstrap, Less.js, JQuery, Skeleton, Foundation, Cappuccino, Knockout, and
Spine

    
    
        Mobile Development
    

We have worked with iOS, Android, and Win Phone 8, developing 4 to 5 star
applications that have 1 to 5 million downloads.

    
    
        Examples   
    

-> Re-designed a front-end as well as a back-end for a property management entity that has ~3 billion in assets.

-> Re-worked a ticket-reselling site that does $150MM in revenue in Rails (again front-end and back-end)

-> Developed an Android and iOS application that has ~4.5 stars and more than 5 million downloads combined for a start-up that had an idea but no technical staff at hand.

-> Developed an iOS Daily Deals app, again for someone who had an idea but no technical staff at hand. This app was acquired by a Chinese company for their locals for the low 8 figures.

If you have an idea, we usually can take it from storyboard to implementation
for < 100k. Call us at (734) 315-0115 and we'll do our best to help.

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Brooklyn - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Ruby  [:rails => 'heroku']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include: Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate,
drip.fm, Swiftstack

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

We also love talking to interesting companies, regardless of development need.
Advice is free!

------
gthompson
SEEKING FREELANCER – remote

I need assistance in creating a database / statistical analysis of Lego
pieces. You are free to use the tool(s) of your choice.

Here’s a brief description of the project:

1\. For each Lego piece, find the minimum dimensions (x,y,z) of a cube that it
would fit into. Round up to the nearest millimeter.

2\. Analyze the distribution of the cubes, for example: “there are # pieces
that fit into a cube of 10mm x 10mm x 10mm,” “there are # pieces that fit into
a cube of 11mm x 10mm x 10mm,” etc.

3\. The above analysis should be performed on the entire universe of Lego
“official parts” that can be obtained from this site:
[http://www.ldraw.org/article/13.html](http://www.ldraw.org/article/13.html)
(--> “Get All Official Parts”). There are thousands of parts.

4\. Deliverables include the analysis above and the code and/or files that you
use to complete it.

This is for a personal project. Ideally the analysis above would be completed
in the next few weeks.

If interested, please send me an email at gthomps at gmail.com. Thanks!

~~~
bendmorris
It sounds like perhaps you are referring to cuboids [1] or some other three-
dimensional shape, as cubes would have equal edge lengths - so you couldn't
have an 11x10x10 cube.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuboid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuboid)

------
Jd
SEEKING FREELANCER

Distributed team currently headquartered in the Umbrian countryside (Italy)
with staff in Berlin and S. France seeks:

    
    
      (1) Clojure devs
      (2) Mobile wizards
      (3) Security mavens
    

We are bootstrapping at the moment. Equity in large supply, cash on hand is
minimal. Preference given to folks with some flexibility who are eager to try
something new.

info@evr.gr

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Previous Startups

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab](http://1lacrosse.com/custom-
shafts/design-lab)

[http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/](http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -
[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco, Remote ok

Hi, I run such projects as [http://jsonip.com](http://jsonip.com) and Helium-
css, [https://github.com/geuis/helium-css](https://github.com/geuis/helium-
css).

Currently looking for short or long term contracts.

Primary languages are javascript and python, with a history in php and a
little bit of Objective-c. I have experience with many of the common client-
side frameworks like Backbone, Knockout, etc.

I work with all levels of the stack, though my specialties are in client-side
javascript and css and with js on the server with node.js.

As an example, jsonip.com is a node.js app that supports over 10 million
requests a day. I custom-build most of my servers and have setup applications
on AWS and other VPS hosting providers. Building servers from scratch is not a
specialty, but I know how to jump in and get things done

------
GeneralMaximus
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Bangalore

I'll keep it short: I build web applications using Django on the back-end, and
AngularJS on the front-end.

I'm currently hacking on Secondhand, a little time-tracking application I
built for myself. See
[http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/secondhand](http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/secondhand)
and [http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/secondhand-
web](http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/secondhand-web)

Drop me a line at contact@ankursethi.in.

Website: [http://ankursethi.in](http://ankursethi.in)

GitHub: [http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/](http://github.com/GeneralMaximus/)

------
rfergie
SEEKING WORK - NE England or remote

* Good at all aspects of paid search marketing; use me to find out if you are getting the most from this channel or if it is claiming credit for results it shouldn't

* Onsite SEO; helping large sites make all their content reachable

* Web Analytics; setup the best tools to report on the right things. Then analyse the results to produce actions

I might be a growth hacker, or even a data scientist but I find these
definitions a bit obscure; I use my skills to make businesses better.

Specifically, my skill are domain knowledge of the areas above combined with a
large helping of maths and a bit of code. If that puts me in the buzzword of
the moment bucket then so be it!

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely. I love working on MVPs and prototypes.
I'd love to help you turn your idea into reality.

I work in a range of languages but I usually choose Python when I have a
choice. I also do a lot of work in JavaScript. I have a range of skills from
web development to computer vision. I can help with Rich JavaScript
Applications and RESTful API design (see a talk I gave on the subjects
here[1]). I've been enjoying AngularJS recently, it makes some things very
easy and is a nice contrast with Backbone.JS (which I also still use for other
things).

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV.

Some stuff I've made

\- I recently added Generator support to the CoffeeScript compiler:
[http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-
generators.html](http://almostobsolete.net/coffeescript-generators.html)

\- A location based app I wrote last weekend:
[http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

Please do get in touch!

Web: [http://almostobsolete.net/](http://almostobsolete.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

[1] [http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/](http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/)

------
3ba
SEEKING FREELANCER - ON SITE - Copenhagen, Denmark

I know this is a long shot but let me try anyway: We are Aion - a small danish
company specializing in democratic infrastructure. Looking for an on site
'all-around' developer with architecture in mind. First of all, a responsible
person with great passion for web and code. You should be fluent in ruby and
rails, with experience and work you can show.

Here is our stack:

    
    
      * Rails 4 (mysql, postgres, mongo), Rspec
    
      * JS, Coffeescript
    
      * Less + Twitter bootstrap
    
      * Linux
    

You can drop me an email at eugene@aion.dk

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer available to take on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some system administration. I've been building
web based projects for myself and professionally for the past 6+ years. I'm
most familiar with the following technologies: PHP(CodeIgniter),
Python(Django), Javascript(node.js, backbone, angular) and MySQL/MongoDB/Solr.
I left my employer earlier this year where I was lead developer for 2 of their
largest sites to begin doing contract/freelance work again.

I just launched my latest contract project, the new
[http://www.playlist.com](http://www.playlist.com), a single page web app
built using Angular.js, Node.js and MongoDB.You can also check out my latest
side project [http://iwaat.com](http://iwaat.com), a search engine for web
applications.

Email me at Lukeas14@gmail.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.
[https://github.com/Lukeas14](https://github.com/Lukeas14)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/205343/justin-
lucas](http://stackoverflow.com/users/205343/justin-lucas)

[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-
lucas/8/61/2a4/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-lucas/8/61/2a4/)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/NYC/Chicago

Extremely experienced designer and developer duo. We do soup to nuts web or
mobile development with any level of scale and complexity, and can pull
together teams of developers and designers as necessary. We specialize in Ruby
on Rails for web work (with extensive javascript experience), but we work with
most other languages too - most recently Go. I was previously CTO at Boxcar
and several other companies, and Jeff, the designer half has been a senior
designer for over 10 years and has extensive design experience across mobile
and web.

Some of our portfolio work available here:

[http://squaremill.com](http://squaremill.com).

Areas of expertise: Ruby on Rails, Javascript (backbone), Design, HTML, CSS,
Responsive design, Go (wrote this NTLM implementation for Thomson Reuters
-[https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-
ntlm](https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-ntlm)), Linux/EC2

Platforms: Web, iPhone, Android

Some examples of previous work: [http://kpcb.com](http://kpcb.com),
[http://sumzero.com](http://sumzero.com), [http://boxcar.io](http://boxcar.io)

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

Here are some things I've worked on lately:

Scalable recommendations engine - [https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

Concise pattern matching and parsing -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4902219)
(now getting a call-site compiler in
[https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/tree/compiled](https://github.com/jamii/strucjure/tree/compiled)
)

Parallelizing a constraint solver -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6140653)

Dev tools for writing gnome extensions in clojurescript -
[https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome](https://github.com/jamii/lein-gnome)

I have a strong background in math (real analysis, probability, discrete
maths) and computer science (randomized algorithms, AI / epistemic logic,
machine learning). I'm comfortable with clojure, python, erlang and ocaml and
I learn fast.

I'm also interested in partnering with other freelance developers to cover the
whole stack.

Resume - [http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/about.html)

Github - [https://github.com/jamii](https://github.com/jamii)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

------
gavross
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK - remote preferred, available for onsite in London
and Midlands, EU negotiable

I'm a full-stack engineer (specialising in JavaScript/jQuery/AngularJS, HTML5,
LESS/SASS/Bootstrap, PHP/Drupal) with extensive experience in the publishing,
content-creation sector. I have a long history of working with public and
private sector clients with some pretty complex data (I've worked with UK
legislation for the past 3 years). I've helped develop some of the webapps to
create and manipulate this data, from front-end to server-side.

I'm qualified in most aspects of the project lifecycle and offer services in:

\- System architecture of highly scalable systems

\- Team leadership

\- Wireframing

\- Developing agile proofs-of-concept

\- Transforming MVP/PoCs to full systems

\- Maintenance, bug-fixing & modernisation of legacy code.

I provide solutions that solve complex content management and creation issues
and have the experience with users to create apps and systems that are easy to
use! The systems I develop are modular and reusable, often providing
opportunities for profitable reuse/repackaging/reselling for the client.

I'm currently available for project consultancy and advice or for upto 25
hours a week development on your site/app.

Please see profile for contact info.

------
gee_totes
SEEKING WORK - NYC local or remote

Full stack web developer open to freelance opportunities or full-time.

Most recent project: PRISM for restaurants. See any restaurant's online
reviews, reviewers, and contact information. App runs its own messaging cue,
and was dog-fooded on its own RESTful API. Contact me for a private demo if
you want to check it out.

Skills:

    
    
      Backend: Nginx (favorite), Apache
      DevOps: Puppet, Jenkins
      Frameworks: Symfony, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, .NET MVC2
      Databases: PostgreSQL, MS-SQL, MySQL, MongoDB
      Frontend: Backbone, SCSS
      Other: Flex (Flash Builder) and AS3, Linux internals
    

Expert-level PHP & Javascript, fluent in Ruby on Rails, LISP hobbyist. Perl
and Bash scripting for automating repetitive tasks. Detailed knowledge of
LAMP/LEMP/etc stack. Very familiar with the AWS ecosystem, but also run my own
VPSes.

Would like to do more Ruby work, build web applications on top of 3rd party
APIs, work with big datasets (I love MapReduce), and scale web apps (Drupal
OK), but open to any interesting challenge.

Also, if your startup/company could benefit from web scraping, feel free to
contact me.

[https://github.com/geetotes](https://github.com/geetotes)

lgillentine at gmail dot com.

------
ChristinaM
SEEKING WORK (native iOS), Remote (based in Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario,
Canada)

I design and build native iPhone and iPad apps. Most of these are distributed
through the App Store but in some cases they’re only used within a company, as
a tool for sales people or to work with custom hardware. I’ve been building
apps for over 3 years. I’ve done every part of the process myself: starting
with initial concepts then designing the interface, writing code, and
submitting apps to the Apple App Store.

Most of my apps are under NDA but I've recently released a sailing weather
forecast decoder: [http://teakmobile.com/mafor](http://teakmobile.com/mafor)
I've also done: \- daily deals apps \- robot controller over wifi \- custom
SFDC sales scheduling and mapping iPad app, v1.0 of a chat client with
millions of users \- long-term care assessment iPad app, \- real-time wi-fi
automotive data collection and visualization app

Also available for App Store Submission, Beta Test Management, Code & App
Store Consulting and Training.

Check out [http://teakmobile.com/](http://teakmobile.com/) or contact me at
christina@teakmobile.com

------
mamcx
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Colombia | Part-time US 40

Available on odesk
([https://www.odesk.com/users/~014afa40823bde9c3b](https://www.odesk.com/users/~014afa40823bde9c3b))

17+ years of experience creating software in use for more than +2000 users in
my country and around the world.

Made software for government, business and consumers.

Experience:

\- Python /Django (like !) \- Delphi \- .NET \- Objective-C \- iOS development
(like !) \- RemObjects \- Sql Server \- Postgres (like !) \- HTML5 / JS /
Bootstrap/ Zurb Foundation

Better at backend but work with front-end with no problem.

Check my website for my apps
[http://www.elmalabarista.com](http://www.elmalabarista.com).

I work with scrum/mercurial for my own apps. Have contributed small fixes to
Django (update the Sql Server support, later forked as a independent project
by other people).

Moderator in a latin-america forum for developers (www.clubdelphi.com).

Have provide training in advanced use of databases for several companies in
the SENA (main government institution for work and advance in tech & startups
in Colombia).

Not hate Database/CRUD work! A lot of experience in integration of different
tech stacks and upgrading tech on several past developments.

------
airlocksoftware
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, Utah - Remote

Experienced developer primarily working with Android (plus Clojure & a little
bit of Python / Django). I make the best Hacker News app for Android (at least
Play Store search algorithm thinks so), you should check it out:

Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)

Source on Github:
[https://github.com/bishopmatthew/hackernews](https://github.com/bishopmatthew/hackernews)

Website + Portfolio:
[http://airlocksoftware.com/](http://airlocksoftware.com/) (also pretty
awesome, if I do say so myself)

Some recent work includes apps for Tommy Hilfiger, Best Western, and a not-to-
be-named major U.S. health & fitness company.

Available part time for the short term, and potentially more in the long term.
I'd especially love to be involved from before the first line of code, but I
do have a lot of experience saving apps-gone-wrong & doing Android versions of
iOS apps.

$65 / hour

Get in touch via email - matt@airlocksoftware.com

------
bornon5
SEEKING WORK - New York City - remote or local - projects of any length

I'm an illustrator and game designer, always looking for new games or apps to
help create.

Games: I did all the art and UI for Optia
([http://bederstudios.com/optia](http://bederstudios.com/optia)), an award-
winning iOS puzzle game. I've also done game art and design for Microsoft Game
Studios, Atari, MIT Game Lab, and others.

Illustration: I've done drawings and paintings for national newspapers and
magazines, including the New York Times and the LA Times. My work has been
repeatedly recognized by the Society of Illustrators and American
Illustration, and has been featured on prominent industry sites including
Illustration Age, Illustration Friday, and Behance.

I'm fluent in many graphics programs (PS, AI, InDesign, 3ds max) and can learn
new ones quickly. I'm very familiar with version control and project
management software. Some experience modifying code in Lua and Objective-C.

My portfolio site is [http://naftalibeder.com](http://naftalibeder.com).

Feel free to contact me at naftalibeder@gmail.com. Thanks!

------
random42
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Over 5 years of experience in product startups with focus on system design. I
take care of entire backend architecture from design, POCs, Performance
testing, implementation and production roll-out.

Also, Migration, setting up backup, monitoring and other systems if required.

(Major) Skills: Python, ML/NLP/Analytics, Hadoop, Cassandra, Postgres/MySQL,
EC2, S3, Django

I specialize in,

    
    
        Backend/Python development — POCs, rapid prototypes, load/performance testing etc.
    
        Server side/DB performance optimizations & design to scale.
    
        Big Data consulting — Hadoop Ecosystem + Cassandra. Have evaluated Mongo, Couchbase, Riak, DynamoDB, EMR and redshift as well for client requirements. More importantly, I have a fairly strong understanding of distributed systems, CAP theorem, and experience in using these systems, which enables me to quickly shortlist datastore candidates based on the application requirements and financial/architectural constraints before spending more time and $$$ on load testing/POCs.
    
        Devops on Linux servers/EC2
    
    
        NLP/ML/Data Science Consulting — Sentiment Analysis, NER, Classification,Clustering,Statistical modelling
    
    

Find out more at

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Github: [http://www.github.com/mohitranka](http://www.github.com/mohitranka)

Portfolio: [http://mohitranka.com/work/](http://mohitranka.com/work/)

or

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com :)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based, travel negotiable)

At risk of comparing myself to a fake horse, I'm something of the unicorn -
happy working on any aspect of web dev, from the design & HTML to the bloody
guts on the back end.

Been in the game for many years now so I've picked up a thing or two. I can
also help with SEO-friendliness, things that convert from experience and so
on.

Looking for some new and interesting projects to get stuck into. Ideal would
some kind of retainer for ongoing work.

* Front end: HTML, CSS, JS. Responsive-ness, Wordpress themes, etc-de-etc

* Backend: PHP (mainly Codeigniter lately but can turn my hand to most things)

* iOS/Android app dev. Mainly use Titanium but have worked with Phonegap

* Git or mercurial is fine with me

* API-a-plenty, AWS, Stripe, Mailgun, MLS etc etc

Just to round me off a bit I've also worked in Perl, C, Delphi, Lua and
AMOS(!) in the past, and whilst I'm not looking for work in those, it
hopefully shows I can pick up new things and adapt as required (currently
getting an AngularJS fix).

My rates aren't exactly comparable with offshore elance devs but are pretty
good.

My site for what it's worth: [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
alxndresp
SEEKING WORK - Boston/NYC/SF - Permanent

Junior-level developer here, looking for a permanent position. Preferably
full-time but I'm also open to an internship opportunity. I'm currently
located in Boston but would be willing to relocate to NYC or San Francisco.

I have a good understanding of: Ruby, Rails, HTML, CSS (SASS), Bootstrap, Git,
Heroku, TDD (RSpec/Capybara), Agile methodologies

Currently teaching myself: Javascript, Backbone, jQuery, AJAX, JSON

I love to pick up new skills and am continuing to better my knowledge of
everything web dev/software engineering. I'm a self-starter, very resourceful
and eager to prove myself. Super excited and ready to work with some great
minds and great people. Take me on and mold me into the engineer that you
need!

Github - [https://github.com/alex-espinoza](https://github.com/alex-espinoza)

LinkedIn -
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderespinoza](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderespinoza)

Web - [http://alex.aspria.net/](http://alex.aspria.net/)

Email - aespinoza@aspria.net

Looking forward to hearing from you! :]

------
krmmalik
[SEEKING WORK] - Location UK. Will Travel or Work Remote

Marketing Strategist for businesses and Start-Ups.

I'm an experienced Marketing Strategy Consultant that specializes in helping
companies reach new customers through digital channels. I work with
organisations that want to improve their online marketing results. I help them
get things right on the web, point out the areas that need attention, what
could be improved, and what needs to be discarded. In a nutshell, I help them
make sense of what is likely to work for them and what isn't.

Past and current clients include QuoteRobot, multiple Blue Chip and Global 500
companies, some of the UK's premier law firms including one that got mentioned
on BBC, a top-20 Facebook page that now has over 3 million fans, one of the
fastest growing social media applications in the world, and over a dozen
startups.

Basically, if you're company is at a stage where marketing is becoming
imperative, or if your start-up has no one on board for marketing we should
chat.

Contact Details on my website:
[http://krmmalik.com/me](http://krmmalik.com/me)

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto

I am a human/machine interface designer && developer. My work consists of
"from scratch" UX and interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

I have considerable experience with Ruby and Javascript, years of experience
with Rails, and extensive knowledge of client-side MVC. I've made
contributions to Ember.js, and have written multiple 10k+ LOC apps - starting
with 0.9 up to the latest 1.0 RC 6.1 (one was recently featured on Venture
Beat: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-
direct-...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/22/uniiverse-releases-direct-
payments-so-anyone-can-sell-tickets-to-anything/)). I am acutely aware of the
challenges/strategies associated with migrating server side architecture into
the browser, leaning down views, and fattening up controllers.

I am the author of an open source project called Quantify
([https://github.com/jdjkelly/quantify](https://github.com/jdjkelly/quantify))
- a Rails API to track "quantified self" data from every manufacturer willing
to give it up. My work here was featured on The Verge alongside a similar
project by the founder of Foursquare
([http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-
dat...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/4/4392996/fitness-tracker-data-
platforms-launch-giving-users-control))

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, Sinatra, Node.js

Frontend: Javascript, Coffeescript, Sass, Ember.js, Backbone.js, Angular.js,
jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

Other tools in the box: Git, Zsh

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

Contact is in my profile.

------
ycombcj
SEEKING FREELANCER - URGENTLY - SYDNEY,AUSTRALIA We are looking for a gun web
frontend developer and designer, seeking to use their talent to help a focused
airline team put together business application prototypes using the latest web
technologies and techniques. You will have 8+ years of experience and can
point towards YOUR online portfolio. You will be fluent in English and be able
to confidently communicate your approach and understand our requirements. You
will have experience with a well rounded set of frontend technologies, backend
development will not be required but familiarity will be an advantage. Your
initial engagement will be for 2-3months with an immediate start. Your
remuneration will be competitive and opportunity for contract renewal will
depend on your performance. Exceptional remote workers will be considered,
however Sydney,Australia based workers are preferred. To register your
interest, email recruitment@7skies.com with your location, skillset, portfolio
link and remuneration expectation.

------
srid68
SEEKING --WORK--, SINGAPORE, Onsite Anywhere/Remote work

\--OEM EMPLOYMENT/CO-CREATION OPPORTUNITIES--

I am a Founder Working on Multi Platform API Runtime Framework using Html and
OpenGL as the base, basically a easy way to create Android/IOS Apps. More info
at [https://www.htmltoapp.com](https://www.htmltoapp.com). The Framework also
provides accessibility of Device Functionality like Camera, NFC, Bluetooth,
Push Notification etc through RPC Services.

I am looking to create Free* prototype startups for Paul Grahams 6
Frighteningly Ambitious Startup Ideas mentioned in
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html).
More details can be got from
[http://www.ideatomvp.com](http://www.ideatomvp.com). Looking to collaborate
with anyone who has ideas for creation of prototypes for the above ideas.

I am looking for Co-Creation Opportunities preferably with shared ownership in
the above mentioned startup ideas.

E-mail srid68@gmail.com

------
collinjackson
SEEKING FREELANCER

The Apportable SDK cross-compiles iOS apps to Android, without changing the
original Objective-C or C++ code. Games powered by Apportable have risen to
the top of the charts and delighted millions of users through the Google Play
Store, Amazon Appstore, and the Humble Android Bundle. Recently Bjork used
Apportable to bring her Biophilia music album to Android:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6059844)

Here at Apportable, we have an opportunity to port a game for very successful
iOS developer who wants to use our SDK to take their app to Android. This is a
local only position - you'll be located with our team here in San Francisco.

This would be approximately a six week contract, starting ASAP, and can be
renewed.

No Android experience required (you'll be using the Apportable SDK). iOS or
C++ game development experience will be helpful. Bonus if you know anything
about OpenGL ES.

Interested? Send along your resume to jobs+hnfreelancer@apportable.com

------
JonSchneider
SEEKING WORK - Dayton, Cincinnati, Columbus, Cleveland, Indianapolis or
Remote.

We're a team of experienced Mobile and Rails developers that specialize in
building enterprise-level solutions. We're not just coders for hire - we like
to work with companies through a project's full lifecycle: Requirements, UX
Planing, Design, Development and Deployment.

Our current projects include marketing tools for a 10 billion dollar
Pharmaceutical giant, a Top-50 Social Networking app, a Top-3 (Netherlands)
Productivity app, specialized applications for people who are visually
impaired, and multiple other webapps and mobile applications.

We're based in Dayton, Ohio and the bulk of our clients are (by design)
located in the cities at the top, but we have worked remotely with companies
as far West as Los Angeles and as far East as London. Get in touch and we can
talk more about the experience and expertise that we can bring to your
project. Shoot me an email at Jon at Z-prototype.com or feel free to Skype me
at j.on.schneider.

------
ycombcj
SEEKING FREELANCER - URGENTLY - SYDNEY,AUSTRALIA

We are looking for a gun web frontend developer and designer, seeking to use
their talent to help a focused airline team put together business application
prototypes using the latest web technologies and techniques.

\- You will have 8+ years of experience and can point towards YOUR online
portfolio. \- You will be fluent in English and be able to confidently
communicate your approach and understand our requirements. \- You will have
experience with a well rounded set of frontend technologies, backend
development will not be required but familiarity will be an advantage. \- You
will be delivery focused.

Your initial engagement will be for 2-3months with an immediate start. Your
remuneration will be competitive and opportunity for contract renewal will
depend on your performance.

Exceptional remote workers will be considered, however; those based in Sydney,
Australia are preferred.

To register your interest, email recruitment@7skies.com with your location,
skillset, portfolio link and remuneration expectation.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK, remote or shorter on-site gigs. I'm based in Minneapolis and can
travel.

I like solving hard problems. The point of computers is making life as a human
easier, and my favorite thing is taking something complicated and difficult
and making it seem easy and powerful to the user--whether the user is an end
user or another programmer. In the past I worked for a Big Finance Company,
working on things Enterprise Java and big databases, distributed systems
architecture, full-stack HTML5 apps, expressing business logic with domain-
specific languages, and performance and consistency of trade processing
systems. I know a few different languages but am best with Java and Clojure.

Here's my current (languishing) pet project, a context-free grammar parser
with an intuitive front-end:
[https://github.com/eightnotrump/clearley](https://github.com/eightnotrump/clearley)

Email: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

------
mac1175
SEEKING WORK - Remote - NYC area 12 years experience. Programmin:

 _C#, Javascript, Ruby, Python, CSS, VB.NET, PHP, Python, SQL_

Frameworks and tools:

 _ASP.NET MVC (current), AngularJS (current), BackboneJs, d3, Ruby on Rails,
CodeIgnitor, JQuery, Sass, Less, django_

Database and Other:

 _SQL Server 200 and later, PostreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, IIS, Apache, git,
Github, Heroku, TFS_

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mitchell-
cohen/2/b67/0](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mitchell-cohen/2/b67/0)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jB5YxEMTDWDWNNBOJKKbhntU...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jB5YxEMTDWDWNNBOJKKbhntUjLgjhkRxuFESrmqPCtw/pub)

Github: [https://github.com/mitch-cohen](https://github.com/mitch-cohen)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/332516/mitch](http://stackoverflow.com/users/332516/mitch)

Blog (in progress):www.mitch-cohen.com

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a self taught designer/developer who believes in creating pixel-perfect
designs and in writing clean, standards-compliant code. I have considerable
experience working with Photoshop, HTML, CSS, Javascript and Ruby on Rails.

Personal projects:

\- Resumonk - [http://www.resumonk.com](http://www.resumonk.com) \- UI Design
+ Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Engem.me - [http://www.engem.me](http://www.engem.me) \- UI Design + Front-
end + Ruby on Rails

\- QuotesCube - [http://www.quotescube.com](http://www.quotescube.com) \- UI
Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Airball - [http://airball.in](http://airball.in) \- UI design + Front-end +
Desktop app (using TideSDK)

Skill set:

\- UI Design (Photoshop/Illustrator)

\- HTML(5) / CSS(3)

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Meteor.js)

\- Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Links:

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bharani91](https://github.com/bharani91)

\- LinkedIn:
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bharani91)

\- Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/netastica](http://dribbble.com/netastica)

\- Portfolio: [http://bharani.herokuapp.com](http://bharani.herokuapp.com)

\- Engem: [http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy](http://engem.me/bharani-
muthukumaraswamy)

Please feel free to drop me a line at <bharani91[at]gmail.com> or get in touch
via skype(bharani.m91).

------
cperciva
SEEKING WORK - Remote

At least, one very specific type of work. Tarsnap keeps me busy enough that I
don't have time for much consulting, but I'd love to work with any companies
which have products built on FreeBSD and want to get them onto EC2.

My qualifications: I'm the guy who made FreeBSD on EC2 happen. :-)

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want the best when it comes to scaling, resilience and reliability, but
don't have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and web agencies to help them spend less time worrying
about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly later this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:

[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

In August I'll be at Puppet Conf speaking about how to get the most of out AWS
and Puppet. If you think these services could help your business grow, let's
talk.

mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
fallenhitokiri
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Germany

I am running a two man web, print and iOS agency (me coding, my partner moving
pixels). We are located in Heidelberg and Leipzig / Germany.

I have been a freelancer for 10 years. I prefer Django and Python but I also
have shipped projects with Ruby (Sinatra, RoR), C++ and PHP (Wordpress).
Server administration was and still is part of my daily life as writing solid,
test covered code and doing the usual frontend work.

My partner studies printing technologies and joined me after finishing her
apprenticeship as digital media designer, as one of the three best graduates
in her year. Her daily work includes designing logos and brands (business
cards, catalogs,...) and making the things I build pretty.

We typically work with freelancers and small businesses but also realized big
projects for international clients.

If you are interested in working with us - or one of us - you can send us an
email at info@blazeit.de

------
Element_
SEEKING FREELANCER - Frontend Designer - remote okay

Looking for a designer/frontend person to design a logo, color scheme, "coming
soon page", and a simple 1 page product website for a new startup.

It would be ideal if you could include a rough cost estimate for the work
above and a link to some other project you've done.

Contact: zacgross [at] leamr.com

------
cmcaleenan
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boulder, CO / Remote OK

ITG makes software for cities. We're looking for a freelance/contract
Javascript Developer for a 3+ month position. You'll be working on a product
that helps cities maintain their underground infrastructure. We take in data
from robots crawling through pipelines and manholes (bet you didn't know that
existed) and help city engineers make critical decisions about system
rehabilitation.

We're full-stack JS, meaning node on the server and phonegap for our mobile
apps. The right person will be able to work from anywhere, choose her projects
(we have a few right now), and influence technology and architecture.

Front-end JS, node, Mongo experience required. Bonus points for PhoneGap, GIS
(ESRI), and/or hardware hackery skills. Interested? Email me at
chris@industrialtechgroup.com and let's talk further. Thanks!

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

[http://track-chat.com](http://track-chat.com) (also uses Erlang, but I am by
no means an expert!)

[http://interactwive.com](http://interactwive.com)

[http://tweetingmachine.com](http://tweetingmachine.com)

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help.

Feel free to get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
saevarom
SEEKING WORK - Remote ok, some travel ok.

We're a small dev shop of 3 developers doing freelance work, based in
Reykjavik Iceland. Looking for short or long term projects.

We mostly use python/django or ruby on rails for our projects. On the client
side we have experience using D3, Leaflet, jQuery and varios other frameworks
in our projects.

Recent projects include:

\- Publishing planning portal for a local publishing house. Rails project
hosted on Heroku.

\- Analytics dashboard for a small startup in the fisheries industry. Rails
project on Heroku.

\- Various HTML5 interactive ad banners for local companies.

\- D3 + Leaflet map mashup showing geographic distribution of EU grants in
Iceland. Python/Django backend, hosted on Heroku.

We host our projects on various platforms, depending on the requirements or
needs of the client. We have experience with AWS, Rackspace, Engine Yard,
Heroku and App engine.

Contact us at info@overcast.io for more information or quotes.

------
kushti
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Scala/Java/Groovy developer, fullstack engineer, consultant.

Languages: being actively using now: Scala, Java, Groovy used far ago
extensively: C/C++, SQL, PHP, Pascal/Oberon studying now: Clojure, Haskell
also: HTML, Javascript/JQuery, a little CSS/HTML5

Frameworks: Web: Play Framework 2.x, Lift, Grails, Struts(long time ago)
ORM/DAO: Lift’s Mapper, GORM, Play’s Anorm, Morphia / Reactive Mongo(MongoDb),
Hibernate(long time ago) Messaging: Akka, RabbitMQ(w. Java client) Map-
Reduce/Crawling: Nutch/Hadoop Testing: Specs2, Junit, HtmlUnit/Selenium/Canoo
Webtest

Databases: PostgreSQL, MongoDb, MySQL(long time ago), Oracle(long time ago)

Other:Strong Computer Science background, Linux(Centos/Ubuntu)administration
skills, bash scripts

full CV at [http://chepurnoy.org/about](http://chepurnoy.org/about)

~~~
kushti
Sorry, I forgot to note - I'll have free time from September at least, now
busy with few projects to be done.

------
mickeyp
SEEKING WORK - London, on-site / remote

Jack-of-all-trades backend Python developer with a wide gamut of experience
doing backend development work. Past work include: enterprise-scale release
management systems; large-scale ETL and web scraping; business integration
work; report generation and other RDBMS CRUD apps (Oracle, MSSQL, etc.);
writing modelling software for the train industry; and much, much more.

I am often called upon to do esoteric, non-Web development tasks; be it
integrating disparate systems or helping a business out with failing projects
by picking up the slack and learning tools and domain knowledge on the fly.

I am also more than willing to work with non-Python languages.

Used to working in high-pressure, client-facing environments.

I am available for on-site work in central London and remote work elsewhere.

Contact me and we can talk on the phone about your business's needs (see
profile.)

~~~
rayhano
Any experience with Google App Engine?

We have a Python back-end that takes inputs from a form
([http://wigwamm.co.uk](http://wigwamm.co.uk)) and spits out JSON that talks
to Rightmove.

We need to also send emails to users with their data and create custom file
formats that clients can import into their in-house software packages.

I can be contacted on 077 952 73 552 or rayhan@wigwamm.com

------
mjwhansen
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US-based only) or Washington DC

An interactive agency seeks 1-2 PHP developers with Drupal experience for
remote or on-site work in Washington DC. INDIVIDUALS ONLY -- NO COMPANIES.

Qualifications: • Excellent PHP skills • Skilled at converting layered design
files into HTML/CSS or Drupal themes • Detail-oriented, focused, and able to
work independently • Must have prior experience with Drupal; experience with
Drupal 7 a plus • Professional demeanor -- able to interact directly with
clients

Responsibilities: • Responsible for themeing and programming • Client
consultations on design, layout, UX, and information architecture • Create
site maps and wireframes • Convert design composites into Drupal custom themes

To apply, send resume, work samples, and hourly rate to jobs@engagedc.com with
the subject "Drupal Developer/Themer."

------
kiwidrew
SEEKING WORK - Remote or can travel for on-site work. (Currently based in Hong
Kong.)

Do you use or rely on PostgreSQL? I'm an experienced Postgres hacker looking
for new projects to work on. I can diagnose performance issues, optimize SQL
queries, implement custom datatypes, develop PL/pgsql procedures, and code up
C-language extensions. Also have plenty of experience with Python bindings,
including psycopg2 and SqlAlchemy.

No issue or feature request is too small, and I prefer to offer fixed price
quotes; but I'm open to hourly consulting in some situations. Immediate
availability.

Check out my open-source code
([http://code.kiwidrew.com](http://code.kiwidrew.com) and
[http://code.malloclabs.com](http://code.malloclabs.com)) and email me:
andrew@kiwidrew.com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Chicago

Designer & Front-End Developer, focused on product design and marketing.

I work well with developers. Best suited designing and building from the
ground up, but not afraid to dip my toes into an existing code base and clean
things up. You'll hire me if you're comfortable with someone pushing back
against your ideas and asking you to potentially change them.

I have experience working with solo founders, small businesses, all the way up
to Fortune 500 companies. I'm very laid back and tend to adopt a project as my
own (if I like the goal/people involved).

I add value by knowing my way around code while also being a solid designer. I
use Git (CLI) and I can work within Rails and Django. I don't waste time and
I'm hyper honest about time, scope, and cost.

Recent work:

[http://whatwhenapp.com](http://whatwhenapp.com) (designed and developed
myself, using Meteor)

[http://properapp.com](http://properapp.com) (designed and developed myself,
using Meteor – blog is run on WordPress)

[http://themansion.churchilldowns.com](http://themansion.churchilldowns.com)
(design and front-end development)

[http://summit.co](http://summit.co) (long-term relationship, responsible for
all design and development – WordPress based)

You can see my Dribbble at (great representation of what I can accomplish
given the opportunity):

[http://dribbble.com/rglover](http://dribbble.com/rglover)

And finally, my portfolio:

[http://wellroundedgent.com](http://wellroundedgent.com)

Please forward any project inquiries or questions to:

ryan@wellroundedgent.com

Have a nice day.

------
bradleyjoyce
SEEKING WORK - Dallas - Remote

Velocis is your technical co-founder. We specialize in building out an MVP
rapidly and getting you to market. We're open to both cash and equity
compensation depending on the details of the project.

Of course, we're also open to corporate clients with interesting projects. We
can build just about anything :-)

Some recent projects our team has worked on include:
[http://socialyzerhq.com](http://socialyzerhq.com),
[http://therealreal.com](http://therealreal.com),
[http://ownafide.com](http://ownafide.com),
[http://signup.panoprinter.com/](http://signup.panoprinter.com/)

Contact us via our website at [http://velocis.us](http://velocis.us)

------
c4m
SEEKING WORK - Remote

In a few weeks I'll have finished my second internship at Microsoft (working
on Kinect for Xbox One).

I have experience (both full-time and contracting) doing web development,
computer vision, and indie game development, and will be looking for contract
work this fall for these areas:

* PHP, Python, JavaScript (Web / scripting)

* C / C++

* Game development / computer vision

Links:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/c4m](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/c4m)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/cam-
mckinnon/24/965/34](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/cam-mckinnon/24/965/34)
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/2045611/cam?tab=answers](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2045611/cam?tab=answers)

Can provide references upon request.

Email: cammckinnon@gmail.com

------
aaroneous
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or SF Bay Area

Our company (www.theshoppad.com) makes a product that turns eCommerce desktop
sites in to a compelling SPA experience for tablet shoppers done entirely in
the browser with HTML5 + JS. We're now in the early stages of developing a
version for mobile phones (targeting Mobile Safari & Android).

What we're looking for: * Experience building mobile-web single page apps *
Able to write high-performance JavaScript that performs well under the
constraints of mobile devices * Familiarity with JS frameworks (Angular,
Backbone, Batman, etc) preferred, but not required * Attention to detail

If this sounds like it might be a good fit, please send me
(aaronw@theshoppad.com) some examples of work you've done similar to the above
requirements and we can schedule a time to chat further.

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

[http://www.book-pay.com](http://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 150+ users with 200+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

8+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies. Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-from-zero-
to-500)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - Remote (based in San Francisco)

Background: thoughtbot, ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd College, Claremont
McKenna College

Things I do: Back end dev, front end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

My usual stack includes: Ruby on Rails, HTML, HAML, CSS, SASS, Heroku,
Angular.js, Javascript, jQuery, Postgres, Photoshop, git, Ruby, ZURB
Foundation, Responsive design

I can also do: Backbone.js, PSD to HTML, Bootstrap, PHP, MySQL

I've worked with over 25 clients in 4 countries and am always on the look out
for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of my philosophy
and experience on this thread, but please visit
[http://nealke.mp](http://nealke.mp) or email me if you are interested in
learning more. You can contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
leknarf
SEEKING WORK - NYC - Remote OK

Leknarf Labs a small NYC-based consultancy, specializing in providing flexible
engineering resources to startups and small businesses. The idea is to provide
the guaranteed availability you would receive from a salaried employee, but
with the flexibility of a short-term contractor. In practice, that means we
work full-time, exclusive to one client for short periods of time (usually one
or two weeks). That minimizes your commitment, while still allowing you to
work with the same individual as much as is necessary.

I just hired a second developer and am in the process of building out the
company website, but the current version explains the concept:
[http://leknarflabs.com/](http://leknarflabs.com/).

Thanks!

andrew <at> leknarflabs <dot> com

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a web application developer with a full understanding of taking projects
from idea to reality, and the full technology stack needed to make such an
application come to life.

Languages I use: PHP, Java, Perl, JavaScript Environments I've worked in:
LAMP, Windows, Linux, BSD, VAX Databases I've stored data in: MySQL, MSSQL,
Postgres Frameworks I've used: Zend, jQuery, Struts, Spring

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

Preference given for long term projects.

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed](http://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed)

If my skillset would be useful to your project or needs, please contact me at
creedis at gmail dot com

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver/Remote

Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

[http://jayhuang.org](http://jayhuang.org)

Linkedin:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay)

------
briggers
SEEKING WORK - Remote or EU. Happy to travel.

I'm an iOS developer, additionally with a long history of front/back web work.
Javascript, Coffeescript, Clojurescript, Clojure, Python, etc.

I can build your prototype quickly, front and back. I've implemented neural
network algorithms on the GPU, optimised front-office C++, implemented a 3D
game entirely by myself and made many other fun things.

A couple of recent things:

\-
[https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/transportist/id644276437?mt=...](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/transportist/id644276437?mt=8)

\- [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voicee-talk-
whenever!/id4866...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/voicee-talk-
whenever!/id486604582?mt=8)

$75 / hr.

Email me for a chat: paul.bridger@gmail.com

------
micahroberson
SEEKING FREELANCER(S) - Remote/San Francisco/Phoenix

ReadyApps ([http://www.readyappsdev.com](http://www.readyappsdev.com)) is a
young, fast-growing dev shop seeking freelance developer(s). At this point,
we're looking to establish relationships with talented developers and work
together on a project-by-project basis. Assuming our growth continues and the
relationship goes well, a full-time position may be possible in the future.

For the most part, we work with a pretty standard Rails stack including
Backbone, Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, etc. and often deploy to self-managed
servers as well as Heroku. We're looking for front-end, back-end, or full-
stack devs, so shoot me an email if you have any interest!

micah at readyappsdev.com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote or local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting with PHP or RoR

2) web app prototypes, MVPs, and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: [http://np-
lang.org/](http://np-lang.org/)

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - I love the web :)
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: [http://udos.name](http://udos.name) or contact me at
udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. Additionally we've a ton of
experience in backend development (Java & Scala) and web frontend development
(HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
PostOnce
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US Citizen, New Zealand resident)

I'm particularly fond of working on anything different or interesting.

I've worked on a lot of things: websites & web apps, a social network, desktop
GUI apps, cross-platform mobile apps, a game engine, web interface & paywall
for Wemo hardware.

* Python (my favorite)

* PHP (Incl. MVC frameworks, ORM, etc)

* MySQL, NoSQL

* JavaScript, jQuery, AJAX

* HTML5, CSS3 (responsive/animations/media queries/etc)

* Mobile apps in Haxe/Python/HTML5/PhoneGap (maybe Lua)

* Git, svn

* Can pitch in on web/graphic design, small portfolio available

PHP/HTML/JS/CSS code sample here:
[https://bitbucket.org/randm_prgrmr/phphilosophy/src](https://bitbucket.org/randm_prgrmr/phphilosophy/src)

More samples/etc available on request. Mail: randm.prgrmr+hn@gmail.com

------
evanrolfe
SEEKING WORK - in London or Manchester (no remote work please)

PHP Developer / jack of all trades web developer. B.Sc in Mathematics &
Computer Science. Experience in Git version control, phpunit / TDD, Linux
server administration, html/css, javascript, REST & SOAP API's.

Linked In: [http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/evan-
rolfe/62/28/a72](http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/evan-rolfe/62/28/a72) Github:
[https://github.com/evanrolfe](https://github.com/evanrolfe) Portfolio:
[http://www.evanrolfe.info](http://www.evanrolfe.info)

Email me: evanrolfe[at]gmail[dot]com Call me (in the UK): +44 7570 791 432

------
csbartus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a web designer & developer with good product skills and business mindset.
I create websites which deliver the message. Speed is my biggest asset. I
design in the browser and make it work on all devices and browsers.

    
    
      * Wordpress, Yii, Jekyll, Ruby on Rails, Drupal
    
      * HTML5, microdata, CSS3, SASS, Compass, Responsive web design, jQuery
    
      * E-commerce and Search Engine Optimisation
    
      * Logo design
    

My latest work was to redesign and rewrite an e-commerce application. Now we
have 44% of customers returning.

Feel free to contact me at bartus.csongor@gmail.com or check my portfolio at
[http://its-csongor.com](http://its-csongor.com)

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm an expert at creating APIs and building client applications (browser-based
and mobile apps) powered by APIs.

API Development - I've designed, built, and scaled APIs for many different
application profiles, from large complex data models, event subscription
architecture, high transaction volume (25K requests/second), to simple REST
APIs. I have a good amount of experience analyzing data models and use cases
to determine API structure, architecture, and recommended implementation. I
know the ins and outs of REST vs RPC, JSON vs XML, and hypermedia vs
traditional. I've implemented APIs using Rails, Node.js, and Java platforms.
Bottom line - if you need an API developed, I can take you through the process
from start to finish.

Single-Page JS App Development - I've led development on multiple single-page
JavaScript apps in both desktop and mobile environments. I have significant
JavaScript experience and have build full applications using Backbone.js and
Ember.js. Recently I've been working with Balanced Payments to build a web
interface for their payments platform using Ember.js. The whole project is
open source - check it out! [https://github.com/balanced/balanced-
dashboard](https://github.com/balanced/balanced-dashboard)

Mobile App Development - I've deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. I'm experienced in both native (iOS,
Android) and mobile cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile)
development.

Traditional Web Development - While I've spent most of my time lately working
on APIs and API-driven apps, I also have ten years of experience doing
traditional server-side web development. If you need a Rails or Java
generalist to build a product, augment your team or maintain existing code,
get in touch!

nick@rasslingcats.com

[http://www.rasslingcats.com](http://www.rasslingcats.com)

[http://www.kleinsch.com](http://www.kleinsch.com)

------
davee
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia or remote

I'm an Android developer looking for some extra work. Over the last year and a
half, I've developed PixStack
([http://recursify.com/pixstack](http://recursify.com/pixstack)), a photo
editor for Android. It's involved plenty of work with the NDK and image
processing algorithms.

Additionally, I created the open source file manager Explorer++
([http://explorerplusplus.com/](http://explorerplusplus.com/)) in 2005, and
have been working on it since then.

If you have a project you think I could help out with, feel free to send me an
email! My contact information is in my profile.

------
heeton
SEEKING WORK (August only, have a free spot between clients)

Full stack developer, I like launching products. (From customer research to
user experience design, ruby back-end development and Ember.Js front-end. Lean
startup approach, lots of analytics and learning/adapting as we go. Think co-
founder for hire rather than CTO or tech lead)

I'm based in London, open to remote work and I have a network of people for
larger projects. Plenty of relevant experience launching things quickly and
adapting them to fit a market. See my profile for email :)

(Note: I love to chat about new businesses anyway. Even if you don't want to
hire me, email me for a free chat and my thoughts on what you're doing)

------
monus21
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Kenyan resident)

Experienced software developer with a history of successful deployments
especially for startups. I've worked on a lot of things: websites & web apps,
mobile apps,sms platforms. I like using stuff like:

    
    
      * Python (App Engine, Flask, Django)
      * Javascript (Backbone), HTML, CSS
      * Java
      * Android
      * MySQL, PostgreSQL
      * Git
    

Also, If you want a simple proof-of-concept I'd love to get in touch.

Linkedin: [http://linkedin.com/in/samkariu/](http://linkedin.com/in/samkariu/)

Github: [http://www.github.com/samkariu](http://www.github.com/samkariu)

Mail: skariu21 at gmail dot com

------
creature
SEEKING WORK: London UK or remote

I'm a backend-focused full stack web developer, who particularly enjoys
working with startups. I'm happy building systems from scratch, extending
existing systems, refactoring projects that have become unmaintainable, or
scaling systems that have been pushed beyond their capacity.

I've got very limited availability for the next 2-3 months so can only take on
small implementations or work as an advisor, but I'm more free from October so
if you're planning ahead then it'd be good to hear from you.

There's a summary of my skills & experience here:
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv)

------
pmcconnell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (or NYC/Boston) Experienced Developer focused on iOS.
Complete apps from design to submission and support or just help cleanup
someone else's mess.

If you have older apps the changes in iOS 7 are huge. Now is the time to
update that code.

Extensive portfolio of completed apps including games, utilities, inventory
management, social, kiosk and more.

Some Ruby on Rails, focused on API development. Some Android too.

Located in Albany, NY area so some onsite in NYC/Boston is possible.

LinkedIn - [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/patrick-
mcconnell/46/967/bba/](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/patrick-
mcconnell/46/967/bba/) Email - patrick@dogboystudios.com

------
mbesto
SEEKING FREELANCER / CTO - London, UK (no remote)

We are looking for a talented, motivated and ambitious developer who is
interested in an equity share and the ability to move into a CTO role. VC
funding discussions already in motion, as well as distributors will to use and
test the MVP. We are currently technology agnostic.

Founder is experienced entrepreneur in the Motorsport and Automotive space
looking to develop a MVP for Porsche, Aston Martin and Radical Sportscars with
the idea of launching a new company in London and securing seed stage VC
funding.

So if you (1) ship code and (2) like the automotive space, please get in touch
with Byron at byron.smith@me.com

Offices in Chiswell Street, EC2

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps, high performance APIs and SaaS platforms.

I'm passionate about developing marketing and advertising related apps.

I also love web scraping and bitcoins.

Front-end: Ember.js + Bootstrap

Back-end: Node.js or Go

[http://resume.dan.me/Dan-Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf](http://resume.dan.me/Dan-
Gogh-Walton-resume.pdf)

[https://github.com/baliw](https://github.com/baliw)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh)

------
mgl
SEEKING WORK - Remote

We are a passionate team of experienced Java developers located in Wroclaw,
Poland (2 hr direct flights to major European cities), mixing Spring and
Hibernate with SCRUM and JIRA to produce advanced web applications, currently
working with clients from Stevenage, the UK and Palo Alto, US. We have just
released an online market for physical gold trading capable of handling 10k+
concurrent users with horizontally scalable architecture.

We are looking for new challenges. You can find out more about our works in
the Portfolio section of our website:
[http://www.codedose.com](http://www.codedose.com)

------
roybarberuk
SEEKING WORK - Freelance UX/Design and Frontend Coder

Remote: Based in Doncaster, UK. Working from my well equipped office space:
[http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/](http://instagram.com/p/b4GtPfH8Nw/)

Portfolio: [http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk](http://dribbble.com/roybarberuk)
& [http://roybarber.com](http://roybarber.com)

Freelance UX/Design, from low/high fidelity mockups in Axure/HTML to Design to
Front End Code/Wordpress.

Extensive experience with responsive website and wordpress.

Contact details on my website or enquire through dribbble.

------
mncolinlee
SEEKING WORK - Minneapolis / Remote

I am a native Android engineer with over ten years of development experience.

I am seeking native Android projects to build up my new consultancy,
ColinTheShots LLC.

My background:

\- Over ten years of constant experience developing CM/Devops, continuous
integration, and testing automation frameworks from scratch at Cray and
Pearson.

\- I started programming with the Android SDK soon after I bought the original
Google phone, the G1.

\- Won two international Pearson hackathons in 2012 and 2013 using native
Android apps, beating almost fifty teams last year and about seventy teams
this year.

\- I've been programming since age six.

To e-mail me: my username with the domain gmail dot com.

------
bwe42
SEEKING WORK - Remote with occasional travel within Europe

I'm an experienced (10+ years) software engineer looking for interesting new
project work.

On client projects I've mostly done Java backend work. For my side projects
I'm using Python with Django or Flask. I'm also happy to do front-end work
using HTML5, CSS, Jquery etc.

Recently I got hooked on functional programming dabbling with Scala and
Clojure and would love some work in that area.

More info here: [http://goo.gl/rF6GMi](http://goo.gl/rF6GMi) and email in
profile. I'm based in Madrid, Spain and speak English, German and Spanish

------
ndcrandall
SEEKING WORK, Palo Alto, CA - Remote or on site OK

Currently seeking Ruby on Rails work. Proficient developer in common
architectures such as MVC, RESTful applications, and SOAs. Experience includes
integrating 3rd party APIs with a recent project implementing a round robin
call system via Twilio - [http://blumoonlist.com](http://blumoonlist.com)

Skills:

* Ruby on Rails

* Javascript

* Bootstrap

* RESTful APIs

* AWS / Heroku

Portfolio: [http://nicholascrandall.com](http://nicholascrandall.com)

Github: [http://github.com/ncrandall](http://github.com/ncrandall)

Email: ncrandall at gmail

Contact me and I'll work with you on your timeframe and budget.

------
staltz
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Helsinki

Full stack web developer, with 8 years experience in programming. I'm very
creative and precise, but adaptable to whatever the situation is.

Skills:

Backend: Python, Django, Java, Node.js

Frontend: LESS, Jinja2, Coffeescript, jQuery, Bootstrap

Databases: MSc in NoSQL databases, experience with HBase, MongoDB, Redis,
MySQL

Others: Heroku, OpenShift, gunicorn, Wercker (for CI), TDD

I'm a fast learner, so throw whatever at me and I'll be fine.

Example projects:

[http://www.iroquote.com](http://www.iroquote.com) (my startup)

[http://about.me/andrestaltz](http://about.me/andrestaltz) (more about me)

Contact: andre [[dot]] staltz [[at]] gmail.com

------
KTamasEnty
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Sweden based, travel negotiable)

I can help you setting up localization of your website, product or service
and/or optimize your existing workflows. Recently I went part-time on my day
job and starting up my own freelancing / consulting company, bringing my
knowledge and experience from the translation industry into the start-up world
which I'm following and have been interested in for years. I am also
interested using my skills solving other problems you may have.

I have over 6 years of experience working in the translation industry doing
wearing many hats: I am a Developer (.NET, Ruby, Javascript etc.), a System
Administrator (mostly *nix but also some Windows experience), a Language
Engineer, occasionally a Project Manager. But more than anything, I'm a
generalist: I enjoy solving problems using whatever is appropriate for the
task.

Some of my random accomplishments and pet projects are:

\- Optimized a large Rails 3 site
([http://www.rukkola.hu](http://www.rukkola.hu)) for performance, with server-
side tweaks and code-level changes (caching, queries etc.). Also created a
bookmarklet for the site
([https://github.com/KTamas/rukkola_hacks](https://github.com/KTamas/rukkola_hacks))
that has now been shut down because it's features has been integrated into the
website.

\- Upgrading a Rails 0.14 application to 2.3
([https://github.com/ktamas/yubnub](https://github.com/ktamas/yubnub))

\- Setting up a custom email server (Postfix, Dovecot, Amavis, custom Ruby
scripts etc.)

\- Operating a planet-line aggregator service
([http://sharewood.hu](http://sharewood.hu)) to act as a hub for content-
sharing blogs (replacing the now-defunct Google Reader's sharing feature). A
complete rewrite of an old aggregator written in Rails
([https://github.com/KTamas/sharewood.hu](https://github.com/KTamas/sharewood.hu))

You can also check out the rest of my github profile for some other things
I've tackled in the past.

Drop me a line: ktamas@ktamas.com

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

Experience (in order of importance):

\- Python + Django/Flask/Web2py
([http://eden.sahanafoundation.org](http://eden.sahanafoundation.org))

\- Java + Android (contributed to OI File Manager, other OI apps,
[http://datumdroid.com](http://datumdroid.com))

\- Frontend Dev (HTML(5)/(S)CSS/JS/CoffeeScript/jQuery/Angular/etc.)

\- C++ + Qt

\- Golang

\- Pentesting webapps

Contact: me[at]aviraldg.com (subject prefix: "WORK")

I also lurk on Freenode (nick: aviraldg) in case you want to catch me there
for a more casual conversation.

~~~
zaidf
Aviral has worked for us as a contractor on various projects over the past
year. He's sharp as heck and very passionate about any project he undertakes.
I'd strongly recommend him!

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto.

Skills: AngularJS, Node.js, Express.js, Android, jQuery, pure Javascript,
Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx

Experience: I've written RESTful APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and
Android apps. I also have experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085
Assembler, and C (both at a basic level). I'm always open to learning anything
that gets the job done.

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada - remote work preferred

Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger with broad and
deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy that sells, and a
strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Specialties: Experience with writing sales copy, Web copy, one-to-one
communications, ghostwriting, and other types of documents.

My core competencies include Web 2.0, social media, Internet marketing, open-
source software in business, bootstrapping.

[http://www.hiremarketingwritertoronto.com/](http://www.hiremarketingwritertoronto.com/)

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote OK

I do full stack web development specializing in: ruby on rails, heavy
javascript (angular is awesome!) and html5 apps.

Buzzwords from front-end to back-end: html5, haml, css3, sass, less,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, Backbone.js, AngularJs, Ruby on Rails, Java,
C++, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Amazon S3, EC2, Heroku.

I've done work for small non-profits, a few startups (including a yc13) and
big companies.

linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

gmail: wes.reitzfeld

------
odovdor
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Switzerland based)

I'm an iOS developer with a long java background. I have developed native iOS
apps for more than 2 years.

most noteworthy app "Bastian Baker" [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bastian-
baker/id575886971?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bastian-
baker/id575886971?mt=8) was featured in many swiss mainstream media (my
responsibility was the frontend).

I'm versatile and I prefer python to java for the backend.

linkedin profile: [http://lnkd.in/ea-Wyr](http://lnkd.in/ea-Wyr)

\--

you would find my email in profile

------
eggmonster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iPhone and Android apps designed/developed - help me build a portfolio!

Knocked up a quick website at [http://www.2kapp.net](http://www.2kapp.net) for
perusal.

As might have been hinted at, I'm building up a portfolio of mobile apps and
until I have a few to show off, I'm doing this starting at $2000. Depends on
complexity obviously but this can include design & development if required.

For more complex things we can agree a price or tweak features to fit the
budget. Could be a good idea for your MVP?!

Ongoing Testflight builds and repo access so you can see work progressing.

I am in the UK.

------
3riverdev
(shameless plug)

We recently launched a new version of
[http://www.myrudis.com](http://www.myrudis.com). It's a new take on the
freelance marketplace model with key, important differences. Freelancers, keep
100% of your income. Most importantly, SPAM issues are obliterated. You'll no
longer drown in bids from individuals who didn't even read the project
description. Employers, find freelancers who are really serious about the gig.

Hopefully that is acceptable for this thread. I realize it's some self-
promotion, but really relevant.

~~~
rk0567
Hey, I'm getting a HTTP 500 error if I click on "New Project" link (logged
in), as you can see here :
[http://i.imgur.com/Nx17N7p.png](http://i.imgur.com/Nx17N7p.png)

~~~
3riverdev
Thanks very much for pointing that out. We just migrated to OpenShift and must
have bumped something. Fixed

------
mitchellbryson
SEEKING WORK - Remote or UK

I'm a product designer (UX + UI) and a front-end developer. Here's some
examples of my work… [http://mitchbryson.com](http://mitchbryson.com)

Here's what I do best:

\- Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq

\- Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows

\- Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript

\- Integration: I can integrate into any app or framework.

I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 3 years, I've been
focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.

Get in touch via my portfolio or mitchell@blendmode.co.uk. Thanks!

~~~
rayhano
If you have any thoughts on how you would improve
[http://map.wigwamm.com](http://map.wigwamm.com), give me a call: 077 952 73
552

Rayhan@wigwamm.com

------
awdyson
SEEKING WORK - Boston - Remote

I do full stack web development, specializing in heavy JavaScript apps. Most
of my work has been with the start-up community, though I've done a few
projects for bigger companies as well.

Languages: ● Perl ● Python ● Java ● Ruby ● JavaScript ● HTML5 ● CSS3 ● LESS &
SASS (dynamic CSS meta-languages)

Frameworks: ● Mojolicious ● Node.js ● Flatiron ● Rails ● Express ● Backbone ●
Angular ● jQuery & jQuery UI

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson)

gmail: awdyson

------
blissofbeing
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Adelaide Australia.

I'm a full stack developer who specializes in Rails and AngularJS realtime
apps.

I have 5 years experience doing web development in all shapes and sizes from
sys ops to front end; from huge Rails apps to small Wordpress sites. Current
learning passions are Redis, Go and Node.

Github: [https://github.com/waynehoover](https://github.com/waynehoover)

Blog: [http://waynehoover.com](http://waynehoover.com)

I'm passionate about the web, and love to make things happen fast and
efficiently.

------
mail_me_HN
SEEKING FREELANCER

We are looking for a web developer (Code Igniter preferred) to further develop
a web project along with some bug fixing and minor feature development. We
would also like this developer to have familiarity with AWS and Stripe payment
gateway (and Paypal too, nice to have but not necessary) as well.

Please send some of your work example along with your rate and your work
experience. Selected candidates will be interviewed further via Skype or
Google Talk.

This could be a long term gig if we work well together.

Please email at mail.me.to.my@gmail.com for further discussion.

Thank you.

------
wamberg
SEEKING WORK - Washington D.C or remote

It's more about the project and less about the technology stack (although it
would take a hell of a project to get me back on .NET). I worked as CTO for a
small web studio as it went from four people to twelve. I've been running my
own freelance shop for nearly two years. I can supplement or lead a tech team.
Find out more, including my contact info, at [http://www.technushi.com/hire-
me/](http://www.technushi.com/hire-me/).

------
acomar
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Washington D.C. Metro

I'm a long time, self taught programmer looking for extra work. I specialize
in machine learning, especially computer vision, but I'm also a web developer
and general application developer. I'm proficient in a number of languages and
technologies:

Languages: C, C++, Java, Python, Clojure, Haskell, Javascript

Technologies: Linux Kernel, Angular.js, Postgres, Android, OpenGL, OpenCV, GTK

I'm open to learning new things, and looking for exciting opportunities to
kick start my freelancing career.

email: nrujac at gmail dot com

------
agibsonccc
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web dev and data mining (NLP mainly),Search/Information
Retrieval(Solr,Lucene,Elastic Search),Automated Data entry

Currently working on putting together an open source watson, built on top of
UIMA and Solr.

Currently building an NLP based scraper capable of auto detecting anything you
specify on the page. (Phone
Numbers,Emails,People,Locations,Organizations,Dates,Numeric data,...)

Web layer is written in node and angular.

Web: Backend: JVM Web: Play,Spring

Python: Django

Javascript: Node/Express D3

Distributed Systems: Hadoop,Akka,RabbitMQ,ActiveMQ,Storm

Front end: Angular,JQuery,HTML,CSS

Social information and email is in my profile.

------
B1aZer
SEEKING WORK, Moscow, Remote/Travel Possible

Junior full stack developer is looking for work. He would be glad to help you
with your idea/project/prototype, answer on your questions and discuss any job
offers, or simply have a friendly chat with you.

If you are looking for passionate, knowledge-driven jack of all trades, please
feel free to leave him a note.

Small tech list: Python, Javascript, Django, jQuery, Node, Backbone.

Web: [http://dbran.me/](http://dbran.me/) Email: dmitry.branitskiy@gmail.com

------
leoh
SEEKING INDEPENDENT WORK Santa Cruz, CA (remote ideal)

Recent graduate of UCSC in Computer Science. Careful. Good eye and taste in
aesthetics. Cares about doing a good job and making a solid product.
Experience building iOS/Android with HTML-backing, but also some experience
with native iOS (I am a very fast learner).

Deep experience with python, django. Excellent JavaScript programmer. Superior
at implementing high-level design at level of sketches/desired functionality
into product.

Thanks! bauernbrot @ gmail <dot> com

------
caissy
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Montreal, Canada

I'm always looking for new challenges and problems to solve! Currently a CS
student, doing freelance for the past 3 years and half. Built successful
projects such as eCommerce websites, ERP, APIs, Twilio integration and many
other.

Experience (short list) :

* Python (mostly Django, recently Flask and some Pyramid)

* PHP (incl. Symfony)

* PostgreSQL, MySQL & MongoDB

* Javascrit, jQuery

* Security stuff (pentest, vulnerability assessment)

* Sysadmin stuff (currently maintaining a server with official mirrors for Ubuntu, VideoLAN and a few other opensource projects)

Email: jpcaissy@piji.ca

Twitter: @jpcaissy

Freenode: jpcaissy

------
benpbenp
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote but UK and London based strongly preferred

I am looking for two separate freelancer-types to help with some overbooked
client work of mine.

First, I need a fairly junior PHP + frontend developer. It would be grand if
you had CodeIgniter experience, extra-grand if you had ExpressionEngine
experience, but neither of those is required.

Second, I am looking for a mid-level to senior web designer. Front-end
development skills preferred but not required.

Get in touch at my username at gmail, be sure to include your rate!

------
tekknolagi
SEEKING WORK - Remote

8 years of experience in programming and sysadminning. I focus on backend —
databases, server structure, etc.

I'm experienced with Ruby, Java, C, Python, PHP, and Javascript. I'm on a
FIRST Robotics Team, and have worked in a small startup.

Resume: [http://bernsteinbear.com/resume](http://bernsteinbear.com/resume)
Github: [http://github.com/tekknolagi](http://github.com/tekknolagi) Email:
max@bernsteinbear.com

------
theunixbeard
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles or Remote

Ruby on Rails Developer + Hardware Hacker (I especially love projects that
involve both!)

Bread & Butter Stack: Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku, with ZURB Foundation on the
front-end. I also do A/B testing work. (Visual Website Optimizer)

Mention you're from HN for a free 45 minute Skype/G+ Hangout consultation
where we can discuss your project and the best way to reach/exceed your goals
:)

[http://bengelsey.com](http://bengelsey.com)

------
tga
SEEKING WORK - the Netherlands / remote

Do you need to make large amounts of data accessible and useful or are you
looking for someone to help with defining and building your web application?
Let's talk!

My expertise is in back-end systems for building automation (integrated
building management systems, visualization and analysis of sensor data in
large commercial buildings, data-driven energy efficiency).

Tools of the trade: Python (Django, Flask), SQL, JavaScript (AngularJS,
Knockout).

tiberiu@tiberiuana.com

------
logcounter
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an iOS/iPhone developer that specializes in Objective-C performance
optimization. Already have an iPhone app but aren't satisfied with scrolling
performance for your table views? Are you performing multiple calls to
NSFileManager, NSCalendar, or NSDateFormatter and finding your main thread
bogged down?

I've developed multiple apps (paid and free) that have reached over 2 million
users. Reach out to see if we're a fit!

Email: log.counter@gmail.com

------
dcolgan
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Lafayette, Indiana

Hi! I'm David Colgan, a web app developer specializing in Django. I especially
enjoy creating the MVPs for new startups.

I am as much at home styling on the frontend as I am data modeling on the
backend. I can also host your site on my Linode if you want.

See the projects I've worked on before at:
[http://davidscolgan.com/resume/](http://davidscolgan.com/resume/)

You can contact me at: david@davidscolgan.com

------
nej
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Los Angeles

Front-End Developer -> Backbone.js HTML5 CSS3 jQuery Hogan Underscore
Angular.js LESS I can go on and on

Portfolio -> [http://nej.cc/](http://nej.cc/)

LinkedIn ->
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/nejkutcharian](http://www.linkedin.com/in/nejkutcharian)

GitHub -> [https://github.com/nejj](https://github.com/nejj)

Email -> nk @ nej . cc

------
sudhanshu80
Seeking Work: A team which can do a full stack development. Ruby On Rails,
HTML, CSS/SASS, ERB/HAML, Javascript/Jquery, EmberJS, Postgres/Mongo, Twitter
bootstrap.

We have built NLP based projects and have done a lot of work on software
development on various platforms

Please visit [http://www.lemonbag.com](http://www.lemonbag.com)

We are based in Bangalore (INDIA) and have our own startup. We can work
remotely.

------
doyoulikeworms
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area

New indie game developer with experience using Unity 3D (C#). Open to other
engines / libraries. Would love to work on a project with another indie dev,
particularly someone with strong game design or art skills. We'd be a good
fit! I have a borrowed nostalgia for 8- and 16-bit era games :)

Seeking contracting work as well.

My blog: [http://www.ckcopprell.com](http://www.ckcopprell.com)

------
Anemone
SEEKING WORK

\- Research, analysis and content: business writing (from past case studies,
copywriting, blogging); technical writing (from academic thesis and past tech
documentation).

\- Strategy (marketing, new product/markets, product/company naming, etc).

\- Voiceovers (product videos).

\- Adept at design and aesthetics related issues (past design of physical
goods, styling, etc).

Virtual or part-time if in the Toronto area (1-2 days a week). Contact: your +
temp + worker at gmail

------
rjzzleep
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Across Europe without Visa. Willing to travel

* Extremely quick problem understanding/solving

* Full stack, database experience from powershell interaction with SQLserver and clustering SQLserver to experimenting with Riak and Hadoop

* Backend dev in Groovy, Ruby, Node, Flask to Frontend with Clientside JS eg. Backbone.

* Mobile experience with Phonegap/backbone

* Native Objective-C

* Integrated circuit testing experience and VHDL

Language agnostic(both programming and normal language)

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Scotland, Willing to travel

I build software to fulfil a business need - whether that's promoting a new
product through a mobile app, solving logistical headaches and improving
efficiency with cloud computing or implementing an engineering design.

I consult on Mechanical Engineering projects, currently focusing in avionics
and motorsport.

E-mail me any time if you think we could work together, james at heyjimmy.net

------
DaveChild
SEEKING FREELANCER - LaTeX nerd, remote is fine (I'm based in the UK)

I've been tearing my hair our with a LaTeX template generator and builder. I
need help, while I still have some small coverage of my head. I'm looking for
someone who knows their way around LaTeX, especially if they have worked with
complex nested tabular layouts, UTF8 issues, and so on.

Email me at dave@addedbytes.com for more details.

------
Risse
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Finland/Europe We are a small Drupal agecy based in
Finland. We are currently looking for more work. Our expertise is on Drupal
and Drupal Commerce. So if your Drupal website is giving you headaches or need
to have an E-commerce website made, drop us a line.
[http://www.vaiste.com/en](http://www.vaiste.com/en)

------
kreutz
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City/Remote

We are dev/design shop out of Salt Lake City, UT specializing in frontend web-
development (HTML5, CSS3, JS, Backbone, Responsive, Retina), Ruby on Rails,
iOS, and Wordpress.

You can have a look at some of our past work here:
[http://airkrft.com](http://airkrft.com)

Traveling to work on-site is always a possibility.

Ran by @erickreutz and @jordanbrown

Contact me at eric@airkrft.com

------
everest81
SEEKING WORK - Remote Preferred(based out of SLC, utah) Looking for either
part-time hours or fulltime position for the right opportunity.

6 years exp with Full stack development with Ruby/Rails/JS,Solr,Backbone,
Memcached

Data Visualization with D3, Processing and the likes.

Profile: [http://hoverboard.io/nandayadav](http://hoverboard.io/nandayadav)
Contact Info in my profile

------
junkie
SEEKING WORK - NYC - Remote is fine with me.

Hello, I'm an iOS Developer looking to take on some extra work. I'm only
looking for about 20 hours per week so I prefer smaller projects, MVPs, or
POCs.

I'm a self-starter and have experience across the board: graphics, APIs,
custom UI elements, etc. You name it. I also dabble in UI design if you're
starting from scratch.

Email is in my profile; get in touch!

------
sarudsgnr
Hi i am User interface designer with 5 years of experience, i create very
customized and user friendly interfaces, i do html, css, Js and bootstrap
frame work as well, if you are interested please visit my website
[http://www.sarath.biz](http://www.sarath.biz) or drop a mail at
sarudsgnr@gmail.com, My charges are pretty affordable :)

~~~
krmmalik
Hey there. I thought i'd be the person to point out since it seems like no one
else has. I suspect you were downvoted because you didn't follow syntax.

See the rules at the top about listing whether you are seeking work or not,
which should go something like

[SEEKING WORK] User Interface Designer, 5 Years experience.

Also, probably best to explain further about what you do, and why people
should hire you before asking them to visit your site.

This criticism is well-intended, so please don't take it the wrong way. You
seem pretty talented. I wouldn't want to see that go to waste. :)

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote )

I've been designing logos and building websites for over 6 years now. Check
out my portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com) and my
dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/vjk2005](http://dribbble.com/vjk2005) for a
peek at some of the stuff I've done.

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.knowyourbank.com](http://www.knowyourbank.com)

* [http://www.garnishbar.com](http://www.garnishbar.com) \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* [http://www.fertilityplanit.info](http://www.fertilityplanit.info) \- a niche social network for women to securely and privately discuss fertility issues.

* [http://www.fratmusic.com](http://www.fratmusic.com) \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* [http://loudfarm.com](http://loudfarm.com) \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* [http://www.hypedsound.com/](http://www.hypedsound.com/) \- a music sharing platform, working on V2([http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/](http://hypedsound.cloudshuffle.com/)) right now.

and many more

------
cgarvis
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote.

Senior Application Engineer. If you are a startup and need an engineer to
bring your idea to life, I am your man. I recently completed TechStars with a
company that is now doing 200k revenue/mo. I specialize in building
AngularJS/NodeJS applications but I have 7 years experience with PHP/Rails.

www.github.com/cgarvis www.chrisgarvis.com

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - UK, remote

Hi, I am looking for any project related to web scraping, data extraction or
processing.

Languages: Perl, Python, iOS, Javascript, Matlab, C/C++, Rails, web.py

Databases: MongoDB, SQL, flat file, unicode CSV.

Other Skills: regular expressions, multithreaded Perl, Linux, AWS S3/EC2,
Heroku, Git, Rails, watching breaking bad, html, haml, wget, statistics and
machine learning.

Email: dmn001 at gmail.com

------
adrianwaj
seeking awesome freelancer.

2 projects:

\- a necklace constructor (with customized options by user) with a paypal
shopping cart at end of process

\- a bitcoin confirmations alert app: see here for my discussion:
[http://bit.ly/13yyicN](http://bit.ly/13yyicN)

I can and will work on front-end. Would prefer you had some personal
connection with projects. Could end up as startup.

------
mcone
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technical writer with over 7 years of experience writing documentation and
marketing copy for technology companies. I currently work for Linode, and I'm
interested in taking on new clients on a part-time, freelance basis.

For writing samples, please see my website:
[http://mattcone.com](http://mattcone.com)

Email: matt@macinstruct.com

------
leandroarts
WORDPRESS DESIGNER / DEVELOPER

Specializing in custom solutions for small to midsize businesses. Sharp
design, friendly user interfaces and effective SEO. Please visit my portfolio
at [http://leandroarts.com](http://leandroarts.com) and feel free to ask for a
quote.

Remote, based in NYC, USA. Powered by 100% solar energy and caffeine.

Cheers, \- Leandro

------
javiercr
SEEKING WORK - full stack Ruby on Rails development shop from Europe. We work
mainly remote.

Since 2010, we have been helping startups transform their ideas into
beautiful, expertly engineered web applications.

Services: * 3 weeks MVP -> $7000 * Hourly rate -> $100

Our site including portfolio: [http://diacode.com/](http://diacode.com/)

Contact: hello@diacode.com

------
ghought
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York - Remote

New bootstrap venture seeking programmer to build MVP/Proof of Concept for
demo purposes. Product is a consumer-facing, service-oriented web application.
Project requires front-end and back-end construction, API integration, and
database knowledge.

Please email ghought@gmail.com with interest and any relevant examples of
work.

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT-3), willing to travel.

I am an ACM ICPC world finalist and I'm heavily interested in algorithmic
problems, as well as network servers and website back-ends.

My main languages are Python, C, Javascript, C#, C++, Java, and Haskell.

Github: [https://github.com/lessandro](https://github.com/lessandro)

Contact: lessandro@gmail.com

------
InclinedPlane
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle, WA

CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/inclinedplane](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/inclinedplane)

DevOps or Dev.

Stuff I know/like: nginx, varnish, git. Working on adding python, ruby, rails,
and ansible (maybe puppet) to my toolkit. Prefer working on systems / back-end
stuff.

Email: wedge@semanticnebula.com

------
eibrahim
SEEKING WORK - located the Washington dc metro area. I have been building web,
mobile and desktop apps for 15+ years using multiple languages and multiple
platforms.

Find out more at [http://about.me/eibrahim](http://about.me/eibrahim) or
contact me by email at eibrahim@gmail.com or by phone at 703-584-7672

Thanks.

------
lhh
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer looking for new interesting projects. So far I have
experience with the following:

-Python/Flask/Django

-PostgreSQL/SQLAlchemy

-HTML/CSS/JavaScript/JQuery/Backbone

I'm also a former investment banker, so I'd be happy to talk anything
business/finance/financial modeling as well.

Contact: luharris@alum.mit.edu

------
obilgic
SEEKING WORK - USC senior, majoring in CS and Business - currently having a
summer vacation in Istanbul

I have a free week that I would love to spend for writing Go code (or any
other new technology that is unexplored by me)

Checkout my website [http://oguzbilgic.com](http://oguzbilgic.com)

hit me up : fisyonet at gmail dot com

------
AurelioB
SEEKING WORK - Mexico / Remote 3+ years of experience in web development.

What I can create and work with:

\- Wordpress themes and plugins

\- Drupal 7

\- Responsive websites

\- CSS3 / HTML5 compliance

\- Offline web applications

\- Javascript frameworks (jQuery, Underscore)

What I'm working with right now:

\- Node.js

\- Angular.js

Success stories:

I've worked with brands such as Bimbo, Marinela (a Bimbo Bakeries subsidiary),
Procter & Gamble, Johnsons Baby and Campbell's.

Email: aurelio _at_ bernalr.com

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack web developer. If you have an idea for a web application then
I can build it for you.

My Skills : Ruby, Rails, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, CoffeeScript/jQuery, VPS,
GNU/Linux, Inbound Marketing / SEO, nginx/Apache, S3, VPS.

(From idea to launch to getting customers online)

Get in touch : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
AndrewLuke
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Will Travel

CONTACT ME IF YOU WANT TO GET THINGS DONE.

Python/Flask/Django/MYSQL/PostgreSQL/Jquery

Experience in e-commerce, search, automation, testing, QA, API
design/deployment, and more.

inquiries@andrewluke.net

[http://andrewluke.net](http://andrewluke.net)

PS. I do hardware based projects, too. Contact me.

------
ajaxguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an experienced programmer and looking for extra work. Have expertise in
full stack development also willing to learn anything new on the go as
required. Below are some of the technologies worked. C, Java, Javascript,
Node, Express, Mongodb, SQL, Unix, Shell, Perl

Find my contact in the profile.

------
luke_s
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Melbourne

I'm an experienced Android developer. I specialise in bringing iOS apps over
to Android. You can drop me an email at luke.sleeman@gmail.com or checkout my
website at [http://lukesleeman.com.au/](http://lukesleeman.com.au/)

------
stcredzero
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Have deployed multiple apps on iOS. Experienced at designing OO and concurrent
systems. Apps currently in App Store:

[http://goo.gl/a4AUi](http://goo.gl/a4AUi)

[http://goo.gl/71elj](http://goo.gl/71elj)

Email in profile.

------
rhizome
SEEKING WORK - SF or Remote, periodic travel fine, contracts OK

Fullstack/Devops Ruby and Rails

Former sysadmin, now freelance Rails programmer, with backend and
architecture/modeling chops.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/erichill](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/erichill)

------
tagabek
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Diego

Hi, I'm Taylor and I build iOS apps.

Check out my recent work here:
[http://beckbits.com/samples/](http://beckbits.com/samples/)

If you have an idea for an app, or are in need of help with an existing app, I
can help you.

Email: taylorgbeck@gmail.com

------
D15EA5E
SEEKING WORK UA Remote OK Linux System Administrator Web servers, Email
servers, Task-trackers, etc. Installing, upgrading, repairing, fine or
highload tuning, consulting. Also can help you to build new infrastructure or
help with existing one. rashkur@gmail.com

------
rlm
SEEKING WORK - Remote or based in Copenhagen area, Denmark.

Junior developer, with a CS degree and experience in various web frameworks.
Primarily "back end" (so no experience with pure JS apps), looking to create a
portfolio and get experience.

Email: hackernews@julianmoeller.dk

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Human Software are looking for an marketing consultant to work with us on a
freelance and remote basis.

The person we’re looking for is accountable, agile, customer focused and above
all, passionate about Marketing.

Visit www.usehuman.com for more info or email am@usehuman.com.

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Javascript developer with strong experience in building real-time web
applications. I'm looking for a full-time job.

\---

Email: grdnlndn (at) gmail (dot) com

Skype: grdnlndn

Skills: Backbone, SocketIO, NodeJS, Less, Symfony2

Website: [http://jules.boussekeyt.org](http://jules.boussekeyt.org)

------
robbiehudson
SEEKING FREELANCER

We're looking for an Android developer in London, UK for an initial two week
project.

About us:

Geckoboard help companies make better decisions using their data.
([http://www.geckoboard.com](http://www.geckoboard.com))

Email: rob at geckoboard.com

------
montage
SEEKING WORK - remote or Calgary, Canada

Seasoned Macintosh, iOS and Android developer. If you need someone to come in
and hit the ground running, give me a call.

[http://www.montagetech.com](http://www.montagetech.com)

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Portland, OR

Hello!

I am seeking mobile development work. I am an experienced developer with 15+
years exp, the last 2 years as a mobile app developer for iPhone, Android and
Windows Phone. I also develop the cloud/backend for mobile applications. Java,
Obj-C, C#, PHP, iOS, Android, WP7.

Email me at csgatekeeper [at] gmail.com

\--

Here is a list of the apps I have worked on recently:

Caller Dashboard - Caller id on steroids for Windows/Android. Displays
information about caller, call history, sms history, linked in, emails. Java,
C#, Intel CCF, IMAP, Peer to peer networking. (In development)

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android – Developer. Provides a mobile searching
platform, messaging, cloud file storage, veteran community access, and
resources. Makes heavy use of web services REST/Json. Java/Android.
(Published)

Life Sampler Android, Portland State University – Developer. Asks students
questions at scheduled times during the day, syncs results via ssh. Makes use
of alarms, broadcast receivers and notifications. Java/Android. (unpublished)

Walk There Android App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as
the user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added
enhancements. Java/Android.

C25K (Couch to 5K) Android – Developer. Added GPS capabilities, media player
integration, in app purchasing. Java/Android

Break Pals iOS and Android – Developer. Lightweight container bringing native
application feel to website. Allows different web pages loaded into tabs.
Java/Android, Objective C/iOS. Unpublished

Walk There iOS App – Developer. Provides visual and audio information as the
user goes on walking tours around the Portland metro area. Added enhancements.
Objective C/iOS.

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App – Lead Engineer/Developer. 20+
screen application. Scoped effort, created engineering bids/schedule, created
architecture, and implemented product. Pocket World in Figures application
provides easily navigable access to the data in The Economist’s Pocket World
in Figures book. Objective-C/iOS/SqlLite.

Android social picture puzzle – Developer/architect. Application uses any
picture, and creates a puzzle that can be sent to other mobile applications or
email addresses. Scramble-puzzles stored on website. Java/Android/SqlLite.
C#/mono/Asp.net, Linq to MySql, MySql, REST/Json. Unpublished

------
pelim
SEEKING WORK - remote or cologne/germany

specialized in complex web applications

-> php, redis, couchDB, rabbitmq, backbone.js

checkout my profile for details:
[http://pelim.github.io/](http://pelim.github.io/)

------
damoncali
SEEKING WORK - Omaha, NE - Remote OK. Will travel.

-Developer Marketing Consultant (content, strategy, events,etc)

-Ruby on Rails development - MVP development and rapid prototyping.

I have a lot of connections in Austin, TX if that is important.

damon@ninthyard.com

------
BWStearns
SEEKING WORK - Washington D.C. or Remote

Self taught programmer looking for freelance work during August, preferably in
DC. Moving to NYC in September.

Technologies: Python, Ruby Ruby on Rails Bootstrap, Backbone, CSS/SASS

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK - Sweden based - Remote prefered

Python/Django developer with frontend experience.

I'm looking for interesting Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
company.

See www.anderspetersson.se for more info.

------
baconomatic
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Freelance developer based in Minnesota. Very experienced in PHP, WordPress and
Drupal. Also, experienced with front end development and Rails.

You can reach me at: meech.adam+hn@gmail.com

------
dncrane
SEEKING WORK - remote

Most interested in python/django work.

See my CV here: [http://symbolhound.com/cv.php](http://symbolhound.com/cv.php)

contact: dncrane@gmail.com

------
olie_h
SEEKING FREELANCER I'm looking for a fellow freelancer to help me with a
project I'm currently working on.

Skills required: objective-C

Contact details are in my profile.

~~~
dannowatts
just a heads up, contact details _aren 't_ in your profile ;)

------
acak
SEEKING WORK, Chicago, IL. Remote OK.

\- UX design

\- Bootstrap, LessCSS

\- jQuery, BackboneJS, AngularJS, Coffeescript

------
pb1234
SEEKING FREELANCERS / LONG TERM PARTNERS - REMOTE ONLY -

KICKASS CODE POET PROGRAMMER NEEDED - API MASHUPS, SAAS, WEB APPS, WEB
SCRAPING, ETC.

NOTE: I'm not in love with any of the tech I mention below, so if you're
interested but don't see your preferred development tool listed, please still
get in touch!

Let's create code poetry :) If you are a creative, personable developer
ANYWHERE in the world who wants to be a part of some cool, challenging
projects, please get in touch.

I like modular, agile development where we prepare clear specs together to get
MVPs to market. Let's target unique market niches and experiment with novel
monetization and promotion strategies together.

Let's talk about a few of the projects I have in mind and the technology we
can use.

First, project-wise, here are some things I am pursuing:

(1) Niche price comparison sites (2) Unique web directory sites (3) SaaS web
applications

If selected, the first project you'll be working on is in the price comparison
niche, specifically related to textbooks. Here's a GORGEOUS example:
www.slugbooks.com.

When it comes to technology, you are the expert, but here is what I have in
mind:

(1) Extensive use of APIs (datafeed, aggregator, etc.) to obtain real-time
data and communicate or coordinate with other APIs (and utilizing programmer
speak like REST, XML, JSON, etc.)

(2) Some specific APIs are already in mind, but one will be the Amazon API to
utilize their product catalog data for some projects

(3) Leaning towards LAMP (PHP/MySQL), PHP frameworks like CodeIgnitor and
others, and maybe utilizing WordPress at times to leverage their plugin
catalog, obtain themes/frameworks to jumpstart visuals, and take advantage of
better out of the box SEO structure

(4) Utilizing databases as well as API data to create auto-scaling sites where
new pages are created automatically and marked up for SEO and user
functionality, as well as maintaining site stability and user value creation

(5) SUPER IMPORTANT: Looking to utilize preexisting codebases (e.g., GitHub)
whenever possible, as well as themes/plugins, art assets, purchasable
solutions, or other ways to jumpstart development by spending a small one-time
or monthly fee to save hundreds of hours of work.

In other words, no need to own a Pinto when we can rent a Porsche, right? ;)
You may be familiar with ThemeForest, commerical WordPress themes (WooThemes,
Genesis, Etc.), WPMUDEV, Twitter Bootstrap, and the numerous other sites out
there that we can tap for resources.

In closing, if you have a familiarity or interest with any of the above, let's
talk. Thanks for your time :)

CONTACT: fevllc AT gmail DOT com

------
helen842000
SEEKING WORK - Remote (UK based, Travel Possible)

 _Application & Customer Support Technician_

Is your SaaS app growing & you want to continue providing awesome support for
your users? Do you want to provide equally fast responses for your users in
East Coast or European time zones?

My experience in application support will allow you to spend more time
proactively improving your product, instead of reactively responding to
e-mails, calls & questions.

 _I will_ :-

* Provide responsive friendly technical support

* Aim to delight customers, help them to get the best from the product

* Manage support requests from all platforms (e-mail, phone, twitter, forums etc)

* Use metrics & data to improve, refine & automate processes

* Identify patterns & trends that can lead to cost savings or increased profit

* Focus on efficiency, simplicity & scalability

* Demonstrate benefits & features to potential customers

* Integrate & setup new users

* Create 'living' documentation that is continually improved

* Explain complex technology to all levels of technical ability

* Train additional support staff

* Deconstruct issues to find a swift resolution

* Aim to turn complaints or negative feedback into a positive experience for the customer.

* Work closely with development to relay user feedback

* Build a reputation of great support for the company.

 _My background_ :-

* Degree in CS & Info Systems from a UK University

* 4 years as a consultant support technician

* 2 years working as Field Support in education technology

* Worked in a wide variety of industries, banking, ecommerce, retail, health, engineering, telecoms, recruitment.

* Experience with HTML/CSS, basic PHP & mySQL tweaks, SEO, PPC campaigns, metric analysis, WordPress administration, database design, data entry & cleansing, content creation, photoshop, photography.

* Hands on experience with Active Directory, Windows Server environments (migrations, consolidation, decommissioning), VMWare, backups, SAN, NAS, firewalls, SharePoint.

Would love to expand development experience in either Python or RoR.

 _Highlights_ :-

* Saved a company over £200k per year with a 15 minute presentation to executives. My suggestions are currently being implemented company wide.

* Performed a time-in-motion analysis at a mail order company. Identified a bottleneck that limited the number of orders that could be shipped per day. Developed a simple macro that cut order prep time from 15mins per order to 2 seconds.

* Developed a team productivity database to collate holiday, task & phone data. This provided a productivty score for employees to use in their reviews & an executive summary for their manager. Previously the manager was spending 1 day per month to collate this information manually.

* Wrote a business plan that won a place on a business incubator scheme.

I'm passionate about providing great support and increasing the range of
technologies I am proficient in.

I'm flexible on hours & interested to hear of any opportunities. Please feel
free to drop me a line.

My e-mail is my username at gmail.com.

------
adammichaelc
SEEKING FREELANCER

REMOTE IS FINE

We are in Cupertino.

We believe in hiring people who have a passion for their craft. If you join us
you will get to work alongside folks who really care about the work they do.
Sound interesting? Please keep reading.

 _About Us_

We are the team behind Mokriya Craigslist. Time, Wall Street Journal,
Mashable, Xconomy, and a slew of tech bloggers raved about it. Check it out.
[http://craigslist.mokriya.com/](http://craigslist.mokriya.com/)

We are kind of a "special forces" team of engineers, UX designers, and
thinkers. We have worked for some of the hottest tech startups in Silicon
Valley, including Path, MixPanel, Threadflip, SimpleGeo, SideCar, etc.

Google has us on a list of "best mobile development teams in the country" so
we get calls from them occasionally too.

 _About You_

You're a Technical-Geek/Copywriter Hybrid. You are a technophile by nature,
and love learning about and exploring new technologies. You don't have to be
an engineer, but you should have a solid grasp of things like MVC, agile
development, etc. If you know the other side of the shop (user-centered
design), you get bonus points. Basically, you need to be able to speak
intelligently about software development, specifically as it relates to
Mobile.

Also, you should be very good at breaking down complicated ideas into bite-
sized morsels of "oohhh, I get it" gooeyness. Our target audience are the
business-people who make decisions about technologies to use inside of
companies. The rare few are engineers. Most are not. If you can connect well
with these people (the challenges of working inside a big co., getting
projects out the door, playing the political games, etc.), then you will get
more bonus points! :)

 _About the Work_

We are creating a series of guides as a part of a larger content-marketing
vision. The guides we write will cover topics like, "How to vet and hire a
great mobility firm," "Best practices for creating a compelling mobile
experience," "Advanced guide to understanding the cross-platform tools
available", etc.

We have 2 full-time, awesome designers, who you will work closely with to make
the pieces super-compelling. We will loosely borrow the style of these guides:

* [http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-mar...](http://www.quicksprout.com/the-advanced-guide-to-content-marketing/)

* [http://moz.com/learn/seo](http://moz.com/learn/seo)

Looking forward to connecting. Email adam@mokriya.com to kick off a
conversation.

Thanks, Adam

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack web developer

Backend: Python, Flask, Django

Frontend: jQuery, Sugar.js, Knockout.js, LessCSS

I'm good at what I do and I think you will enjoy working with me. I strive for
quality and I'm passionate about teaching and learning. I'm friendly, easy
going and open to feedback.

[http://hasenj.org/](http://hasenj.org/)

Email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

------
jsonne
Warning: Incoming blatant self promotion. Im one of the co-founders of
APIxChange which is a marketplace for freelancers who do API integration
specific jobs. We're partnered with Balanced, Sendgrid, Rd.io, and Disqus
among other companies. If you're looking for work I would encourage you to
check it out. Apologies if this isn't the place for this. Just thought it may
he relevant. Http://apixchange.com

